# Want To Setup A Wifi Network In My Neighborhood



## DJboutit

I want to setup a wifi network in my neighborhood what equipent do I need to get the most range that does not cost $$$.

Here is a map of the area I want to setup the wireless network in


----------



## Drenlin

For the entire neighborhood?

Well for starters, you're going to have to have an internet connection to handle all of that.


----------



## DJboutit

No internet connection yet I think 2 100mbps connections should work


----------



## HazzaHnoob

Maybe get one N router and a few boosters around?...

not sure though, its an interesting question...

Are the people in the neighborhood paying you for this?


----------



## tremmor

honestly that might not be in your best interest. 
Besides any illegal activity that might lead a trail back to you.
you might not like it.

besides you will likely choke your own bandwidth besides attracting
attention from the provider.


----------



## Geoff

I'm sorry, but the people posting here really have no idea what they are talking about.  One 802.11n router with a few boosters for this entire area?  With all the interference from nearby wireless access points and radio transmitters, you would be lucky to have one access point cover a small portion of a block, and judging from your map you would need several hundred in order to actually cover that entire area.  You would also need a backbone between the access points, which lets face it, is very costly. 

For best results you would need access to rooftops of these buildings to place your AP's, you would need commercial gear (forget the Best Buy crap), and you would need some sort of ultra-fast internet connection that would be approved for this type of use (not residential Comcast).

What do you mean by "2 100Mbps connections would work"?


----------



## HazzaHnoob

OK, no need to be a douche bag, I don't live in the US, so I don't know how big that area is, but I'm guessing you're right that a router and boosters won't be enough... The question mark kinda hinted that I was guessing.

Seriously, this place has some real dicks hanging round slating people who only try to help...


----------



## Geoff

HazzaHnoob said:


> OK, no need to be a douche bag, I don't live in the US, so I don't know how big that area is, but I'm guessing you're right that a router and boosters won't be enough... The question mark kinda hinted that I was guessing.
> 
> Seriously, this place has some real dicks hanging round slating people who only try to help...


It doesn't matter that you don't live in the US.  You should be able to judge by looking at the map that this is a large area, a single wireless AP and a few boosters isn't even enough to cover one large building, let alone a section of a city.

If you can't handle this simple criticism, then you are obviously too young to be here.


----------



## diduknowthat

Why do you want to do this exactly. Wifi isn't exactly designed to be spread through entire sections of cities. With all the buildings and interference you'll need hundreds and hundreds of access points. Heck, a medium sized auditorium in my school has at least 6 access points mounted about and there still are dead spots.


----------



## tlarkin

Most modern countries have some form of government regulations like the FCC here in the USA.  You will most likely have to abide by their regulations, and that is most likely zoned for companies providing a service.

Now, on the hardware side you would need a lot of boosting power for signal boosting, and you would need a backbone controlling all the IP leasing, most likely enterprise level network hardware and/or a server.  Then you would need to conenct those to an ISP and have enough IPs to lease to all your clients, which you could control on your own VLAN and then NAT it to the ISP's network, but to be honest I don't think it is quite possible to do what you want with out spending some serious cash.  Outdoor access points start at like $2,000.00 each for a 1500 foot range.  That does not include cabling, or power ran to them either.


----------



## DJboutit

Meraki has a outdoor access point for $200 it works pretty good

http://meraki.com/products_services/access_points/outdoor/


----------



## tlarkin

DJboutit said:


> Meraki has a outdoor access point for $200 it works pretty good
> 
> http://meraki.com/products_services/access_points/outdoor/



Yeah for a range of 150 feet.  You know how microwave signals work right?


----------



## DJboutit

Still $200 if better than $2000


----------



## tlarkin

DJboutit said:


> Still $200 if better than $2000



Dude, that signal is so weak, it will get destroyed outside.....

You should read up on how microwave signals work, then you would realize that you would need to buy something that pumps out signal at a high amperage and has a wide array of channels.

Anything on the 2.4 Ghz spectrum would get interference from every wireless device in existence.  Cell phones, cordless phones, RF devices, not to mention radio waves, and other over the air waves are all going to interfere with it, and destroy the signal.

We are not saying it is not possible, we are saying it is not possible with out spending some decent cash.


----------



## DJboutit

I could go 5ghz rout the route I am looking at get does dual band

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-RangeB...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1270840536&sr=8-1


----------



## tlarkin

DJboutit said:


> I could go 5ghz rout



You can, sure, but I am talking about amperage of your signal.  You  need to boost the heck out of it to get outside coverage.  Why do  you think cell phone towers are so huge, and have massive amounts of power going to them?

If you try to pump that much amperage of power into that cheap out door AP it will fry the circuit boards in the device.


----------



## DJboutit

So what do you recommond to do for this network


----------



## tlarkin

DJboutit said:


> So what do you recommond to do for this network



Look in the $1500+ range for outdoor access points, and of course super shielded cable to run to them.  I mean you gotta spend some serious cash to make it work.


----------



## donadoni

DJboutit said:


> I want to setup a wifi network in* my neighborhood *what equipent do I need to get the most range that *does not cost $$$.*
> Here is a map of the area I want to setup the wireless network in



"this is ground control to major tom"

your head is in space lay of the crack


----------



## DJboutit

Like someone said before alot of rude people here that are saying it is impossbale stop bashing this thread.  Now lets get back to the org topic plz


----------



## Geoff

DJboutit said:


> Like someone said before alot of rude people here that are saying it is impossbale stop bashing this thread.  Now lets get back to the org topic plz


Put the hardware aside and answer me this, where do you plan on installing these hundreds of access points?


----------



## HazzaHnoob

OK, I'll be fair, this does look unreasonable on such a small budget...

Roughly what size is that area?


----------



## tlarkin

If you got knowledge, experience and the ability to write well, apply for stimulus money.  There is about 10 billion dollars that is going to be given out to communities to build wireless from scratch ISPs for community use.  This is to help spread wifi across the country.  Google search the keywords and you should find the documents that explain this.  I thought about doing it myself, but in the end decided it was a lot of work that I did not have the time for right now. Setting up DNS, DHCP, whole leasing fiber back bones from telecom companies, hiring staff and support, getting contractors to install APs, run cables, and so forth. 

It is not going to be easy, but the stimulus package has this in it, and if you can write up a good enough business plan to convince them to give you money, give them the budget you need and the gritty details of how you plan on deploying it, supporting it, and getting the service to your customers, you can do it on the dime of the tax payers.

I think it is a good program, and I think I could have probably pulled it off, but no way I could do all that by myself.  I just don't know enough people that specialize in certain things to make it happen, and I definitely was not going to interview anyone for the part.  So, it wasn't for me, but if you are so adamant of making this happen, apply for stimulus money.


----------



## Geoff

So I take it you gave up?


----------



## bkribbs

[-0MEGA-];1460355 said:
			
		

> So I take it you gave up?



this would be really great if it was pulled off. do update us...


----------

